# Having 3 different dogs in Agility & 1



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

not having the drive/focus 100% & any tips on getting ?

Also, have a weave training issue with him & IF I have food & hold above weaves, he does them, but take food away he doesn't & shuts down. He likes to do everything, but we don't have down the darn weaves. He is a bit more slow & excited about about doing things compared to the other 2 & truly different when your working multiple dogs.









He tends to want to go see, sniff, & visit people with hands in their pockets.......... I don't let him while in class & working. He will run the course & at times get side tracked & start to investigate.









Tips ????


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Having 3 different dogs in Agility & 1*

For the weaves, if we only train by luring, and then take away the food, the dog may not really have learned to weave at all. Instead they just learned to follow the food/hand and when that's gone so is their interest.

I am more a fan of the channel method, cause with a wide channel open you can run to the end with a toy/reward and only gradually close it. 

OR you can try the way my puppy is getting trained right now. It uses the clicker/treats. Adding the clicker to the mix means the dog has to THINK to earn the click THEN the treat, not just follow the food with no real thought. *The advantage to using the clicker is that they learn to OFFER behaviors (not wait like a stone for the lure) and THEN earn the click/reward.*
Click when they go around the pole and put the food on the ground to get off handler focus and more 'on the job ahead'.

It's a bit in the videos I have on youtube, don't have time right now but if you need me to find them I can.

Make sure he's really hungry before class. If you need to skip dinner or even breakfast for him, do it. Cause you should be giving him so many tiny yummy treats so often in class you'll more than make up the calorie difference. REAL treats too. I cut up a chicken and mix it with kibble so the kibble gets chicken greasy (I use the skin!). I use more than 2 cups of treats in class with Glory right now!

Break everything down. You want ALL the equipment AND working with you to be better than anything else in the room! When my pup loses focus I'll even throw treats on the ground (near me) to bring her back to me and where I'm going and that treats are tumbling from me like rain!

NO corrections in class! NEVER SAY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My puppy is only right in class and if they aren't doing what I want, then I need to break it down to have them do it 'right'. Only get the click/treat when they are 'right' though a ton of 'not right' may be coming at me too!

Way more treats. WAY more often. Just being with you deserves a treat (better than wandering off!). Do little focus games.

If you have to really have a break to move equipment or listen to the instructor. Either crate him or leash him to something so he's NOT getting dragged around without learning. And when you get him it should be because you are BOTH now going to do something fun!

Only when our dogs are REALLY having a fun/fast blast around the courses do we start to lessen the food/toys/play. If they are still wandering off and losing focus, then we are late on our rewards and maybe not clear about what we are doing.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks MRL !

Storm the Rally boy is who I'm talking about. He just doesn't get real excited about the agility like the other 2. I need to make it more fun as I have said, at when he messes up & this shuts him down (BAD me). Just thought the dog needed to know, that was wrong, but not the way to go about it.

I know I have allowed to lure dogs through the weaves & they didn't really learn it correct. 

I just watched Susan G. 2 x 2 dvd this morning & thinking of trying to start from sq 1 again ! I have 1 set of 2 x 2 (6 weaves total), but do not have channel weaves.

Any suggestions ????? Like this method, add a clicker to it, etc ?

I have seen your youtube stuff & helps alot !

I have started all dogs in agility later in life & didn't do any foundation work (really don't know what all that involves). Just really through them kind into it & me also that never had done anything like this with a dog before !









So, GSD Nationals in 2 yrs. ................ LOL


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh also, NO food given 2 dogs before a class nor a trial for me.









Maybe I need to crack out the toys in stead of treats.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Having 3 different dogs in Agility & 1*

I use toys AND treats. Treats when I still need them to think and learn, and then when they are getting it I add the toys toys toys. Playing really makes a break in training though, while the tiny yummy treats can be given much much faster and more frequent to keep the training going. Like treating on the ground for each pole they go around, then throwing the toy when they exit.

If you want to go back and train the 2X2 way, I've heard raves for the method and that it's supposed to work well even if you've been training another way. So be interesting to hear how you do if you use that method.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Might give it a try since, #1 watched the dvd today & #2 have the 2 x 2's ! I just didn't want to confuse the dog since we have been doing this 1 way from the begining. We will see I guess. Hope I do the training right since Susan G. makes it looks so easy !

Have you see the dvd ? That BC got it GREAT & I was so impressed ! Made it look too easy.

I know 1 thing, I need to build up Storm's excitement/drive & make it FUN !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Having 3 different dogs in Agility & 1*

TRY IT! 

The 2 X 2 training is all about fun and easy and using a toy. And since it's really 'just' 2 poles at a time, and then adding to make it hard while STILL using the toy to make it fun, sounds like you can't go wrong.

I can't wait to hear how it goes. Really make sure you get the part about when/how to throw the toy down. But I heard the DVD really breaks it down well.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeTRY IT!
> 
> The 2 X 2 training is all about fun and easy and using a toy. And since it's really 'just' 2 poles at a time, and then adding to make it hard while STILL using the toy to make it fun, sounds like you can't go wrong.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how it goes. Really make sure you get the part about when/how to throw the toy down. But I heard the DVD really breaks it down well.


Yes it does, good dvd !







NOW if I remember how to do it correctly........


----------

